# Graco Truecoat II airless



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Anyone used this new revised version already? The only info I can find on the new Truecoat Pro II version is on youtube:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I spotted a Scott Burt in that video. 

Amazing that graco has figured how to make it spray when tilted sideways.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Love how they are spraying the deck rails with snow on the ground.


----------



## RR60 (Jul 26, 2012)

According to Graco supposed to be available in the next 2 weeks.
Maybe why Lowes is currently selling the old pro model at $50.00 off.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Scott is a movie star now 

Pat


----------



## Mr. Milola (Jun 21, 2012)

premierpainter said:


> Love how they are spraying the deck rails with snow on the ground.


Haha YES, why didn't they shoot the video in Miami if they wanted footage in January, not Minneapolis?! That paint has got to be frozen before it hits the spindles.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I am not sure if this applies to the new version but it may be worth checking out. The Graco Truecoat is not rebuildable in its current version but the Procoat the sell at Sherwin Williams is rebuildable once


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Scott is a paint stud and gets all the credit but I think Todd was there to set it all up and then hand him the tool, then finish the job. lol Fess up Scott. :jester:

Yeah spraying the spindles outside in that temp looked sketchy and probably failed. 

Probably an improved tool but some of the work they were showing being done was the job for a regular airless, rather than a quart at a time.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

mr.fixit said:


> I am not sure if this applies to the new version but it may be worth checking out. The Graco Truecoat is not rebuildable in its current version but the Procoat the sell at Sherwin Williams is rebuildable once


From their website: 

*Fully Repairable*

Ability to replace all parts of the sprayer with simple, modular components to extend the life of the sprayer


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Are they giving trade in credit for the original ProShot? I still want a recall.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Lol I wish. I put mine on sale on ebay.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Scott is a paint stud and gets all the credit but I think Todd was there to set it all up and then hand him the tool, then finish the job. lol Fess up Scott. :jester:
> .


In most cases you might be correct on that assumption, but Todd wasn't able to make it the day the sequence was shot at our shop. We had a pre-production model that we tested for Graco for a few months. They sent a team from MN to VT a while back to get in person feedback on what we liked and didnt like about it, and I ran the tool for them to demonstrate a few of these things. I/we only appear for that one section in the :40 range. I assume that the rest of the footage is other contractors who demo-ed preproduction models as well.


----------

